# 240 v gfci



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I just want to make sure I understand your situation.,,

are you adding a GFCI breaker at the breaker box location or at the disconnection location ( aka spa pack ) ?

If latter I would go with CH or Seimens due they do have neutral lug in there to function correctly .

I know SqD stop at 50 amp GFCI verison but nothing on 60 amp GFCI.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Robbie Rob said:


> Looking for advice on a 240V 60 amp GFCI breaker. I’m installing a 240V hot tub with a load of 48 A. It requires a 4 wire. *The 60 amp QO GFI breaker does not have a neutral lug. Just a neutral pigtail to the neutral bar.* I called Square D and they told me when you get to 60A you don’t have a neutral lug. They told me if I hooked it up with a neutral directly to the neutral bar it can cause nuisance trips if there is a 120 V draw on that neutral. Hot tub company will only respond with email so waiting on them. So my question is should I install the GFI breaker and not connect the neutral or connect in neutral and see if it has a nuisance trip. I just want to make sure it’s safe and will pass inspection.


It ain't gonna fly Rob.....>>>


QO260EPD



> *NOTE:* The panel neutral wire (B) must
> be connected to load center or
> panelboard neutral bar (C) for EPD to
> operate correctly. 60 A circuit breakers do
> ...



~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You man have to install a dp 60 in the SQ D panel and use another brand at the tub-- See who makes a dp 60 with a neutral connection and use their brand


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Like Dennis said, get a 60A SqD breaker for the panel and pick up one of these.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...6_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=siemens+spa+pack


----------



## Robbie Rob (May 14, 2017)

Thanks guys! That is the best option for the situation. Unfortunately it is not as easy as just installing a breaker. I appreciate all your help.


----------

